

Recruiting for a start up when you're not a recruiter - bryanjohnson
http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/inside-braintree/recruiting-for-a-start-up-when-youre-not-a-recruiter

======
chopsueyar
I prefer the other story...

 _Sysadmining for a start up when you're not a sysadmin_

~~~
wccrawford
I've done that! It was a lot of fun.

I enjoy doing many different things, and wearing multiple hats at a startup is
a must. It was fun to do the job of 4 different people every day... For a
while.

I'm rather happy that I'm doing (usually) just 1 job now, though.

